# Bumblebee pleco?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The other day I bought a few fish, the dude at the fish store (if I heard correctly, kinda hard to understand sometimes) said that they were Bumblebee plecos and will only get about3-4'' long.
So I've been trying to find info on these guys but haven't been able to have any luck, so I don't know what there real name is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

That my friend is a Hillstream Loach...aka Butterfly Pleco. Its really a loach though. Do a search on "hillstream loach" and you'll find tons of info. They do stay pretty small though and like cooler, fast moving water.

edit: HERE is a link to an article I found on them...I'm not sure how great the info is, but atleast its something.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you so much Kristen! 
lol it wasn't bumblebee pleco, it was butterfly. lol my bad 
So there not _Plecostomus_, nor _Loricariidae_, there _Cobitdae_
 
Oh-well


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

You're welcome!



> So there not Plecostomus, nor Loricariidae, there Cobitdae
> Oh-well


Well, they are still cute.  I finally saw some of these guys at a LPS. I'd never seen them in person before. They are very cool looking and should still draw some attention towards them when people look at your tank (if they don't hide all the time).


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

If you look closely at them when they are on the side of the tank (like in the last picture) you can see their hearts beating. I have several in my tanks and find that they are really not very shy. The biggest I had, only grew to about two inches, though.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

hello,

its actually a hong kong butterfly pleco

cheers eddie


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

All of the sites with info on these guys, all of the sites say that they are really Cobitdae.


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

i have a bublebee pleco and they don't look like that they are somewhat orange-ish with black stripes, google as dwarf bumblebee pleco


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

You are a little late.  

There is a real pleco that is called Bumblebee. The one in the post is called a Butterfly pleco, but its really a loach (hillstream loach).


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

ya, my lfs store calls it a ufo pleco lol, all the same stuff. I have him in my 10g betta tank and he's not shy but doesn't exactly come out and wave either. but he does do his job and I guess he's good company for Rambo (my betta)


----------

